# Another Turkey Call



## TurkeyHunter (Sep 14, 2019)

Reclaimed Old Growth Heart Pine pot - Glass over Copenhagen Lid (backed with epoxy) and a old fence post Heart Pine striker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 14, 2019)

So the lid is the soundboard?


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Sep 15, 2019)

The lid is the soundboard. Updated post where I omitted it was Glass over the lid. The lid has a lot of color.


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 15, 2019)

That's cool! So is it a showpiece or does the lid work and will it kill?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Sep 15, 2019)

It calls. I have made a few some I fill the lid with epoxy to make it 1/8” thick. Some not. Up close sound a little “metal” (not filled with epoxy) but at 10-feet plus sounds like a turkey.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice. I've got a bag full of the Copenhagen American flag type lids to do the same thing. I had a buddy save them for me when I saw they had American flag designs on them. I think there are two or three styles. Nice job on the call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Longbeards7 (Nov 8, 2019)

It was great when the warning wasn’t printed on the lid!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 13, 2019)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 14, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Nice. I've got a bag full of the Copenhagen American flag type lids to do the same thing. I had a buddy save them for me when I saw they had American flag designs on them. I think there are two or three styles. Nice job on the call.



I don't think I had the flag lid. Lady Liberty head shot, diamond on the top, diamond on the bottom, boot spur for 175th, there was 2 others I think for the 175th (1997), then several variations with the fire hydrant shaped thing. There actually are a good bit of common lids, not to mention the specialized lids. Those days were full of spunk...at least I was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 14, 2019)

I’ll post some pics if I can remember

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 14, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I’ll post some pics if I can remember



I may have had them, likely, just didn't keep any, or don't recall doing so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Dec 20, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I’ll post some pics if I can remember


Well get to posting! LOL. I would like to see those lids. I don't dip. but I think they look cool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m not a dipper either but my buddy saved these for me to use on some calls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 4, 2020)

@B Rogers 
Get to making some calls with those lids! I'd like to see them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 4, 2020)

I’m trying. I’ve got a handful to make for folks. And one for me to use this season. Just can’t seem to find much shop time. I’ll post one when I do though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

